# 1652 Alwweld basic jet



## hotshotinn (May 21, 2013)

I have a dealer about 100 miles from me now and they have the 1652 in stock,basic boat for a tiller steer,no floor and with a spash plaite.The man says Alweld builds this boat for the 40/30 Yamaha and that the moter they are putting on the boat.I have this 40/30 Yamaha now and was thinking of scrapping my 1648 Alumacraft and geeting me something new for this moter.How does $3200 plus tax sound for price?I thinking its high but who know in this day an age.


----------



## catmansteve (May 22, 2013)

That sounds high to me for basically a bare hull. If I were in the market for a new boat, I'd seriously look at Tracker Grizzly. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometimes, but the 1648 is around $2700, same .100" hull thickness, comes with a factory floor, and it's a modified V hull, which is preferred in my area. That said, I'm sure the Alweld is built better, but you're gonna pay more for it.


----------



## chevyrulz (May 22, 2013)

checkout weldbuilt, backwoodslanding.com supposedly has the best prices

here's a $3200 1652v:







or cheapest 1652 which is a flat bottom for $2100:


----------



## hotshotinn (May 22, 2013)

I have been looking over those Weldbilts too.I think they are great boats and you can have them madeup like you want um.Bad thing is the long drive down to Alabama from Michigan thats going to take time and gas money.I have talked to a man about the weldbilts at backwoodslanding too. 

The alweld basic jet has no floor init witch is bad,I would want one so thinn plywood or aluminum tread plate is needed for that.

I have Tracker dealers around me too and have seen the grizzly boats


----------



## Canoeman (May 22, 2013)

]

you can always get perforated aluminum and install a floor yourself, way lighter than plywood.


----------



## semojetman (May 22, 2013)

that top picture of the weldbuilt looks nice.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 22, 2013)

I think it looks nice too.You can have um made up with no rear bench or seat too haveing it open all the way to the back that way you could standup when running the tiller motor =D>

I like this one hear and it costs $2886






live well on one side and storage on the other


----------



## J Hartman (May 23, 2013)

I looked into these weldbilts for awhile. But by the time you get the transom raised and add the boxes and things you want it's no cheaper than an alweld. I ended up with alweld.


----------



## semojetman (May 24, 2013)

What size transom does it have?


----------



## J Hartman (May 24, 2013)

Either a 15" or 20" is the "standard" option. To make any modifications to a boat from scratch, you add 250 to the price, and then make your additions. I think it was 225 bucks for the raised transom. I can't remember Exactly what I priced out from them as far as the boat goes. But it ended up being about 5400 with a trailer plus tax. the alweld was 3900 with a trailer plus tax. I actually went there today. They are really nice boats, I don't have a bad thing to say about the looks of them, But for me alweld is what I wanted / ended up with. The guys that run the place are sharp too. They are nice and helpful. I went today to buy a pre fabbed console for my alweld. More about that coming on my alweld build thread.


----------



## J Hartman (May 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315550#p315550 said:


> hotshotinn » 21 May 2013, 20:26[/url]"]I have a dealer about 100 miles from me now and they have the 1652 in stock,basic boat for a tiller steer,no floor and with a spash plaite.The man says Alweld builds this boat for the 40/30 Yamaha and that the moter they are putting on the boat.I have this 40/30 Yamaha now and was thinking of scrapping my 1648 Alumacraft and geeting me something new for this moter.How does $3200 plus tax sound for price?I thinking its high but who know in this day an age.




I'm not exactly sure what my boat itself comes out to. But it was 3900 for my 1652 alweld with the 27" transom for the boat and trailer.

the only "options" I got was the high transom (27") and the diamond plate bow and corners, other than that, it is a basic boat.


----------



## DrNip (Sep 11, 2013)

If looking at weldbilt go with:

https://www.harboursmarine.com/

They are cheaper and don't have the $250 markup for custom orders. Located in Hot Springs Arkansas.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 12, 2013)

Hows 2600 sound 
blazer 16/52 
Your choice of transom 15-20-23


----------



## Tbradley (Oct 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316037#p316037 said:


> J Hartman » 25 May 2013, 05:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315550#p315550 said:
> ...



Sent you a PM about your setup.


----------

